# Madness Day2 Final Results



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

ABSOLSTINKNLUTELY AWESOME! Minus 30+ mph winds- duck tape and large rocks kept it together!!!

You all did MUCH better than I predicting the weights!!!!

Final day weighin will run on WAOH Vic's Huntn and Fishn Show 5/[email protected] and repeat this Tues, 5/[email protected]

Enjoy online stuff for now- more later this week in the photosite....

http://www.dobass.com/MOSQUITOMADNESS/MAY20MAY21.html

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I found the Lakes Trail weigh-in from West Branch???


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

what is the truth verification test??? lie detector test????


----------



## lateral_line (Jun 9, 2005)

next week on hunting & fishin show


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks again to the awesome group of anglers that participated. Despite some rough fishn' weather and the challenges the wind posed for weigh-in everything went great. 

The 200 anglers deserve a round of applause for themselves. Four states and even a team driving from Canada were represented, not to mention one who flew in from England from business to make the show!!!!

Verification test was administered. It is not a polygraph, although had they not passed the verirfication test with flying colors, one would have been administered per rule #18 for sake of prosperity. You either have to win one of these events or ask the winners about the test performed.

Congrats again to all- more on dobass.com this week.

Nip


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Nip, you ran a great tourny, even though the fish didnt cooperate for us as much as wed like, lost alot of fish. But the tournament was run great, you did a wonderful and professional job.


----------



## bassjerk (Apr 13, 2004)

Best Ran Tourny I've Fished. Great Job To You And Your Gruop. Thanks


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

my hat is off to nipp and his team they ran a first class tourny from start to finish!!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

We love the feedback!!! Still riding pretty high from things!!! 

Here is my MM team that you all encountered in one shape or form at some time:

Joe Engler (right fin) -Ken Begue (left fin) -Paul Jonela (dorsal fin) 
-Jon Jonela (anal fin!  ) 

Chris Minick(return boat check)- Laura Begue(#cruncher/boards)- Nick Begue(baskets/security!)- Jen Sisco (day1am check/pics)

above all- and foremost...who I also forgot to thank at the conclusion... my awesome wife Deena (rock) and 2 boys who live it all with me.

If you enjoyed the event please let them know here. Without anyone above coulda never done it the way it was.

More updates made to MM website 5/22 7pm
http://www.dobass.com/MOSQUITOMADNESS/MAY20MAY21.html

Nip


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Great job Mr. Franks......AGAIN!!!

Came up $9740 less than planned but that's fish'n and the
sun still came up today so I can't complain.

How 'bout a "Portage Madness" or "Berlin Madness" or better
yet all three!?!?!?!? Talk to me son!


----------



## fishin4five (Dec 2, 2005)

Call me anal fin one more time and I won't ever get up at 1:45 in the morning to help you run a tournament again...


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Good thing I called or you may have STILL been sleepn'!!!  

ok,ok,ok... how about the pectorial fin then??? You and pops did an awesome job- hope all are recovering well.

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

You *ALL * did a fantastic job and we really had a good time, even though the fish didn't cooperate for us on Sunday.

I second the motion for another event.....Did I hear someone say "Lake Erie Madness"??  

I'm still almost too tired to type though....  

Later
Mike


----------



## gbuck78 (Jul 19, 2005)

I had everything ready to go fish Saturday morning Mosquito Madness but instead of my wife waking me up to fish, she woke me up to tell me her water broke! 14 hours later we were pulling in a 7lbs 9 oz keeper! Check this little guy out at:
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=4249

Sounds like the event was a great success and I hope to fish it next year. And with a little practice, lil' Grant may be ready for Mosquito Madness 19!

I would like to thank Rory for all his work organizing this event and his understanding for my situation. Glad to hear that team 101 got to fish the event!!!

Thanks,
Grant Buck


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

gbuck78 said:


> I had everything ready to go fish Saturday morning Mosquito Madness but instead of my wife waking me up to fish, she woke me up to tell me her water broke! 14 hours later we were pulling in a 7lbs 9 oz keeper! Check this little guy out at:
> http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=4249
> 
> Sounds like the event was a great success and I hope to fish it next year. And with a little practice, lil' Grant may be ready for Mosquito Madness 19!
> ...


Grant, 
That keeper is worth waaaaay more than $10k!
Congratulations!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Congrats Grant!!! I knew when you emailed me mid week it'd be happenin on tournament day!!!!

You and the fam can still catch all the excitement of the day2 weigh-in this SUNDAY at 9PM on WAOH ("the Cat"25/29)-TimeWarnerKent region channel14
on Vic's Sports Center The Huntn' and Fishn' show- repeat Tues at 5pm.

The positive feedback from this event has been tremendous. We are very pleased everyone had an enjoyable time despite rough fishn'- I can't believe no one has commented on our sausages!  After all that...see how you guys are  

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Nip 

The sausage had to have been good I got one piece and when I went back for more they were all gone, I think some guys were putting in there pockets and taking it home  


Mark


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Sausages? What sausages?
Last flight on day two and 150 starving fishermen in front of us meant just a few pieces of cold pizza left!  





It still tasted great though!


----------

